# What's your favorite movie?



## thelittlemermaidx (Feb 6, 2013)

I love movies, I also think that they can tell what kind of person you are, not all the time. But sometimes.
I have two favorite movies, and they are:Mean Girls
Pretty Woman​What are all of yours?


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

So many great films


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## thelittlemermaidx (Feb 6, 2013)

The only movies that you posted that I have actually seen is Spider-man 2 and The Shining (great movie, but I do remember my mom telling me that the black guy who worked at the hotel wasn't going to die, but a second later he got killed :sad


----------



## forsquares (Nov 12, 2012)

My favorite movies are Gattaca, Fight Club, Black Swan, Hard Candy, An American Crime, American Beauty, Pan's Labyrinth, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Meet the Robinsons, and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't have a favourite, but I have some favourite.
















The trailer does NOT do Taegukgi justice, it is a movie I would recommend to everyone even if you don't like war films. The end of Taegukgi made me more emotional than any film ever has (I'm not easily emotional either), easily ten times better than Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Local Hero


----------



## YarnDragon (Dec 24, 2012)

Nacho Libre, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, The Iron Giant, The King's Speech, Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, Holes, Spirited Away (and basically all of the other Studio Ghibli/Hayao Miyazaki movies). 
:kitteh:


----------



## Trophycase (Dec 7, 2012)

The Prestige
Requiem for a Dream
The Fountain


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings trilogy
The Hobbit trilogy
Kingdom of Heaven
Planet Earth (series)
Wall-e


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

My favorite all-time movie is The Outsiders: The Complete Novel edition. I have two favorite fun/feel-good type movies: Clueless and Adventures in Babysitting.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands
Star Wars V
The Dreamers
Lost in Translation
Where the Wild Things Are
Iron Giant
The English Patient
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Pan's Labyrinth
Darjleen Limited
Prometheus
Let the Right One In


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I have a few.

Running with Scissors





The Perks of being a Wallflower





I'm a Cyborg but that's OK


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

friendly80sfan said:


> My favorite all-time movie is The Outsiders: The Complete Novel edition. I have two favorite fun/feel-good type movies: Clueless and Adventures in Babysitting.


Clueless was great! Dopey but clever, full of good lines and it made me laugh.  Also, LOTR and almost any catastrophe movie, even the dumb ones.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

Gladiator
The Hurt locker
Donnie Darko
Harry Potter movies
It's Kind of a Funny Story
The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

My favorite movies I can think of at the moment are *13 Going on 30, Uptown Girls, Harry Potter*and *The Perks of Being a Wallflower*. :tongue:


----------



## Audiophyle (May 7, 2013)

Hmm let me see.. Ok, generally something like Braveheart, Gladiator, Robin Hood, etc.. 
If I just want to have a laugh I watch Mr. Bean, Ice Age, Over The Hedge, Open Season, etc...


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Disney's Sleeping Beauty and Fantasia - these have been my favorites since childhood
My default movies when I can't figure out what I feel like watching are Tomb Raider and Fairy Tale A True Story. 

*Action/Adventure:*
Star Wars Original Trillogy- I always go back and forth on which my favorite is...just can't decide.
The Mummy
Indianna Jones (tied between The Last Crusade and The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull)
Tomorow Never Dies
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
The Hobbit

*Fantasy:*
Tangled
Ever After
Castle in the Sky
Tinkerbell and the Lost Treasure
BBC's The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe (I know it's old and cheesy)
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's stone
Robin Hood Men in Tights
The Princess Bride
Stardust

*Historical:*
Anne of Green Gables
The Taming of the Shrew
Curly Top
My Fair Lady 

*Humor:*
What's Up Doc?
The Great Race
Charade


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

A single movie that i like more than the rest currently.......Evil Dead 2.


----------



## Silent Night (Jan 11, 2012)

I love movies, therefore I have far too many favourite movies! Here are some that stand out to me at the moment:

Disney's Beauty and the Beast
Disney's Mulan
Ever After
Lord of the Rings trilogy
The Hobbit
Stardust
Anne of Green Gables series
Titanic
Cloud Atlas
The Matrix
The Secret Garden
A Little Princess
The English Patient
People Like Us
12 Monkeys
The Sixth Sense
The Princess Bride
Pride and Prejudice (Keira Knightly version)
Mansfield Park
1408
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
Freedom Writers
Water For Elephants
A River Runs Through It

And I could keep on going...:kitteh:


----------

